# VIDEO: Red tegu doing their thing in the garden



## Renske (Aug 5, 2013)

Here a cute video of my red tegu. I love them so much.


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 6, 2013)

AWESOME TEGUS THEY LOOK GREAT! AND NICE SETUP YOU GOT THERE FOR THEM!


----------



## bfb345 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome setup and awesome tegus that one big b&w is very curious.


----------



## 19cobra93 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's a really nice set up. They look happy and healthy. Nice job!


----------



## Renske (Oct 20, 2013)

Lol i see i have posted the wrong video, but thanks anyway!


----------



## Renske (Oct 20, 2013)

This is the video i wanted to post:


----------



## Matthew Colella (Jan 5, 2014)

how old were the argentine black and whites in the first video?


----------



## Renske (Jan 10, 2014)

The oldest are 6 years and the youngest is 2 years.


----------



## Matthew Colella (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks. They look great.


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 10, 2014)

I really love that first video. That song was made for tegus  The second one, that is one mean tegu, biteing and scratching the other lizards.


----------



## glk832 (Mar 19, 2014)

Little guy was really trying LOL.


----------



## Mr. Jiffy (Dec 27, 2014)

Where can i get a red with the burnt color like yours?


----------

